
Possible government demand for WhatsApp backdoor - k4jh
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2016/03/possible_govern.html
======
joesmo
I'm sure they'll take a victory here over Apple any day as there is more data
to be gained here, but the two cases are not that different. Each case is
about building a backdoor and each case can really undermine the security that
allows our global digital economy to run. To be clear, it'll mostly undermine
the US's future role in such an economy as it won't really be able to
participate. I just don't understand how people don't see the true
consequences of the FBI's actions in these cases. We're not talking about
terrorism or a couple dozen murders. We're talking about losing security for
good on all our systems and heading into a dark age of computing. How can you
even buy something on the Internet if the connections are not secure? Are
people really not scared of this?

------
gremlinsinc
Some of these companies need to completely move their operations outside the
united states.. when tech companies like apple threaten to move their business
elsewhere -- the gov't may change their tone.

~~~
randomgyatwork
Or they can stay in the US and give companies outside the US a chance to pick
up some business.

This already happens, its good business to NOT do business in the US.

